# Child Advocacy



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I am writing this to help spread the word of how we can all do our part for the greater good.
I have worked with a guy named Tom Bassano which has been an athlete since he was a kid. He has been running in marathons and competitions since he was a child and now he is an adult with kids. Much like many of us that have kids, he was hit hard by something that happened in 2005 here in Florida. When this event hit the news it spread around the country like wildfire.
There was a girl named Jessica Marie Lunsford that was abducted by a monster named John Cuey. She was not only abducted, but she was also killed (I will leave out the gruesome details). Her father Mark Lunsford has since made the news about many topics that are controversial over the years but he has also done alot of good. He has helped get a bill passed into law in 33 states called Jessie's Law. (you can read more about it at www.runfortheinnocent.com).
My point here is Tom is _running for the innocent_ from Marina Del Ray, California (he left on 3/2/08) and is running to Daytona, Florida. Thats 3000 miles in 90 days to raise money for Child Advocacy. 100% of the money raised will go to the Jessica Marie Lunsford Foundation. This man is already in Texas and on his way back to Florida.
*I am not asking for monetary donations here.* I am asking however, for you to take a few minutes to help with something we all can do since we all have computers. I am requesting that you go to www.myspace.com and make an account, ask anyone you know (including your children that may have an account there) and then go to www.myspace.com/impactawards and vote for RUNFORTHEINNOCENT.
You see, with all of our help, Tom's myspace account that is also promoting his run can win a $10,000 prize for their monthly contest on myspace. The monthly topic is Social Justice. This is definitely something he is working toward. Justice for children that are harmed, abducted, and need the help. With our votes (myspace.com accounts are free and only take a few minutes to make) the winnings will be added to the current donations to help promote Child Advocacy and protection for our children.
Please, take the time to make an account and vote as the winnings are quite substantial and will help achieve the goal. Again, please visit RUNFORTHEINNOCENT.com for more information and please sign the guest-book.







*Some of the Media Coverage*
Baynews9
Tampa Bay Online
MSNBC
Central Florida News 13


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

To all,

If you took the time to "vote for Seeker" in the silly photo contest, surely you can take the time for this very serious endeavor.

Hats off to Tom (and, of course, Mark)!!!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Definitely a worthwhile cause and it took about 3 minutes to do.


```
Hats off to Tom (and, of course, Mark)!!!
```
X2


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Done.

Mark


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks to all that voted, but we still need more. The voting ends this Friday 3/20/08 PLEASE, read the first post and donate 5 minutes of your time.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

That is awesome Paul, & good for you for bringing this to our attention.







But is there any other way to vote w/out having to register for a MySpace acct? I would love to vote, but not real interested in having a MySpace acct.









Thanks,
Tami


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

RizFam said:


> That is awesome Paul, & good for you for bringing this to our attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually no there isn't. I did not have a myspace account either. I made one just to vote just as I'm asking others to do. Once the voting is over, I will be deleting my account. For all that it can do, I think making the account in the 5 minutes it would take is the least I could do. Especially if it can mean the $10k and I don't have to dish out cash. Providing this service and promoting the safety of our children is a very worth while cause.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Tami, I too have NO interest in having a MySpace acct. But, as Paul suggests, I set it up, voted, and will close it.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Done.









You will keep us posted right?

Tami


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you for voting. I will let you know how it turns out when the contest is over. If you have any inclination on checking the votes before it ends you can view it *HERE*.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Bump 
Voting ends on Friday 3/20 PLEASE take the time to cast your vote. This is something that can make a huge difference.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WOO HOO!!!!** As of right now - you guys are ahead !!!!*

Let's hear it for the KIDS!!!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

RizFam said:


> That is awesome Paul, & good for you for bringing this to our attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tami,
You can have a MySpace account and keep it set to "Private". I did one to see what some of the kids (including my older son and step-grandson) were putting out there. Like others said, you can always delete it.
Hope you're doing okay. Give JL a big hug for me!!
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

One more vote cast!!








HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

*Today is the last day to vote. Please take the 5 minutes to make an account so you can vote. This is something that can protect children. Theres only a few hours left to make your voice heard. Every vote counts! Thanks for your help.*​


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

​


----------

